# 1st Trip to Northumberland Coast.



## coach2000 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am going to Northumberland for the 1st time. Setting off from Leyland, can anyone suggest the best route to include a couple of nights wild camping on the way there and back. Will go up the coast as far as Berwick on Tweed.

Clive.


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 4, 2016)

*trixie88*

northumberland coast is beautifull.    im sure you wont be disappointed.      we travelled up the coast road   that way we could stop off at the different towns and bays etc.    thru the tyne tunnel .    Eyemouth , is well worth a visit.   AMble has a good sunday market with a cake stall that makes the mouth water.   dont forget St Abbs.  interesting.     enjoy and safe journey


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 4, 2016)

*trixie88*

route  just in my opinion   very scenic      m6,   then to brough to join a66  to a1  then to sunderland, south shields thru tyne tunnel and your on your way .   however, there are other routes,   its your choice whichever route you decide on.       happy camping.


----------



## Mon (Jun 4, 2016)

*Lovely Northumberland*

Once through the Tyne Tunnel go up through Tynemouth, Cullercoats and on up towards Blyth. Wildcamping spot inbetween Seaton Sluice and Blyth. Dunes and big nice beach. Follow the coastal route north. Alnmouth is a beautiful place to spend a day. There's a gorgeous beach and there's a car park right there, drive down over the golf course. Unfortunately you have to pay but it's worth it. The money does stay local, for upkeep. Can't overnight but there are a couple of spots just a bit further north. Beadnell is worth a visit too. Again a couple of lay-bys around there. Bamburgh too. Free day car park and again lovely beach. Wildcamping Budle bay, big lay-by. Alnwick worth it too, just off the coastal route. Stunning county but then I'm biased!!
Hope you love it too:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::dog::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## jeanette (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------

